# The gym - where to start?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been a member of my gym/lifestyle club for over 4 years and I've probably been 4 times, so about £500 per session so far. To that end, I want to start using my membership, but would probably class myself as unfit, but I tend to get fit relatively quickly.

So, where should I start? What should I do? 

Help!

Russ.


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

At my gym Vigin Active they have lots of trainers about that are more than happy to help. 

Just depends what you are after
Fitness
Weight loss
Muscle gaining

Menshealth website and forum is really good for programmes and what to eat etc (not that dw isnt but its just the fitness equivilant of detailing world forum)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks.

Fitness at first, then muscle gaining perhaps... being healthy is the main aim though


----------



## DERV_Monkey (Aug 11, 2008)

Depends what you are trying to achieve really. The one thing I would say is that eating well (and plenty) is far more important than lifting k's. The other thing to note is that if you are prepared to live in there and be very strict with your diet then take it from me you will be staggered at what you can look like even within 3/4 months


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Get a gym based assessment, discuss your aims with a trainer and get a personalised plan. Also, the best boost is to get a friend to train with you, I always do far better when training alongside someone else than I ever do when i'm alone!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

get checked out and ask them for a more cardio based programme initially. You need some weights as well as more muscle burns more calories, so helps keep you a little leaner. 

Run/walk/run if you need to and mix it up with rowing, cross trainer, cycle etc and add some general overall weights into the routine and sort out that chocolate diet and you'll make some great progress


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Depending on how unfit you *think* you are, I would maybe start at the doctor, just incase there is something hiding....

Then, the next step would be a personal plan at your gym - they may want you to do the above step to take any liability away from them...

If you are looking for just a general fitness, and don't want it to take over your life, I would look for doing some circuit weights...

This gives you a bit of weights and a bit of Cardio....

Then as your 'general' fitness gets better, you can then think about bulking up, sliming down etc etc....

:thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

First things first, sort a out a diet plan based on your goals, maybe look at suplements/multivitamins to help you feel refreshed and less lathargic(sp)

Make sure you make time and get motivated to go

Maybe get a gym partner, to push eachother to turn up, and you need a 'spotter'(a partner to help you lift when you are struggling) to push you past your limits, therefore making progress quicker. Also with a partner, without realising you will try and better/match them, also helping you to progress more.

Set milestones along the way, so you have something to work towards.

Keep track of weight/fitness, maybe take a notebook and create a folder.

Never be afraid to ask for help/advice

Don't worry what other people are doing around you and 'what they are thinking about you and you training'

Although take note of what other people are doing and what techniques they are using

I've only been going to the gym for 5 months now, and that's what I've learnt in that time.

So good luck and keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Hi,

I think the first thing is to define for yourself your interpritation of fitness, becuase everybodys opinion of it is different.

After you know what you actually want rather than 'fitness' then it's much easier do acheive and work towards goals.

in my eyes _Fitness is the ability to carry out all tasks you intend to with the level of excersion you intended_
For example:

A Snooker player is fit for playing snooker
A sumo wrestler is fit for wrestling
a marathon runner is fit for running marathons

But they are all fit in totally different ways.

Rich


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all - some great advice on here 

My only other problem is timing - I don't have enough time before work and it's rammed at 5-7. Am I okay to go about 8pm? I generally have to be up for 6:30, but feel crap on too much sleep, so I'd be going to sleep about 11 or 12. 

Would that be okay?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Thanks all - some great advice on here
> 
> My only other problem is timing - I don't have enough time before work and it's rammed at 5-7. Am I okay to go about 8pm? I generally have to be up for 6:30, but feel crap on too much sleep, so I'd be going to sleep about 11 or 12.
> 
> Would that be okay?


Any time is better than no time :thumb: if you eat efficently you will have the energy anyway.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

OI Russ!!!!

I have just told you on the other thread not to give a load of excuses for NOT doing something!!!

It applies to working out as well, not just to your diet!!! 

:lol:

For me, when I am in the UK, I either go to the gym at 6:30am or 9pm

When I am away, I have my exercise bands, so train in the hotel room whenever I get back...

I also walk when I can, take the stairs etc etc...they all add up!

:thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Eat well, as said some time is better than no time. I tell myself sometimes that 30-35mins is better than nothing, jsut so i get something done.

Training at 2000 is no problem. I try and get all my clients to come to the gym around this time as it's noramlly empty


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I know... I'm lazy, what can I say?

I've noticed that my mood and work performance seems to be slipping slightly, so I know I need to do something about it. I guess posting it on here is a first step.

I know what I need to do, it's just easier not to... luckily I don't apply the same logic to everything in life... just that which is most important... my health.

Typing it out makes me realise how 'silly' I am!


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

I hear you Russ - it's not easy mate.

Do you have a buddy who'll be interested? Knowing that a pal is on his way round to collect you before heading to the gym, or arranging to meet him there will motivate you to get yer ar$e in gear - but most of that motivation HAS to come from within


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I know... I'm lazy, what can I say?
> 
> I've noticed that my mood and work performance seems to be slipping slightly, so I know I need to do something about it. I guess posting it on here is a first step.
> 
> ...


Not silly, it's what most people are like.....

It the same with everything, people always do the easy thing, because the correct thing is usually harder, takes time and requires thought and will.

You will come to a point when you say "enough is enough", for some that is when thet get out of puff running for a bus, for others 30stone is not enough....

You seem to have made a start, with this and your diet thread, so that is better then nothing.... keep your chin up, and keep posting...plenty of people on here to support you!!!

Just think back to the first time you discovered the 2BM, machine polish etc etc... so much to learn with your body too!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Hair Bear said:


> I hear you Russ - it's not easy mate.
> 
> Do you have a buddy who'll be interested? Knowing that a pal is on his way round to collect you before heading to the gym, or arranging to meet him there will motivate you to get yer ar in gear - but most of that motivation HAS to come from within


Yeah luckily one of my mates is coming along with me, which will defo help a lot.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Russ - get stuck into some exercise of some kind. Once you start it makes it easier to avoid the 'wrong' foods. You'll also trigger the endorphins that make you feel better about yourself. You'll quickly start to feel better and your boosted self esteem will have an impact on all areas of your life. Its a positive cycle you just need to get started on


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Definitely anything is better than nothing. Once you start going it will become more easy and hopefully more enjoyable - you may even get addicted to it like me :lol: 

When I 1st started training I went twice a week for 45 mins, now I go 6 times a week for about an hour each time and I'm even drinking a protein shake right now before bed


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone, much appreciated


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Thanks for the encouragement everyone, much appreciated


...and you'll get better fuel economy from the Clio as it wont have to drag the extra weight of your lardy ar5e about any more :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> ...and you'll get better fuel economy from the Clio as it wont have to drag the extra weight of your lardy ar5e about any more :lol:


:lol: this is indeed true :car:

I still won't get it above 29 though!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

How much do you weigh and how tall are you? Do you need to lose a bit of weight as well as improve your fitness?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I need to lose about 1-1 1/2 stone to be within my ideal weight range, so yes I need to lose some weight too


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I need to lose about 1-1 1/2 stone to be within my ideal weight range, so yes I need to lose some weight too


Russ - I have lost 20lbs since 1st Sept, with a few tweaks to my eating (that means cutting out a load of snacks) and adding in some decent amounts of exercise again.

You shouldnt have any problem getting into shape with a little dedication


----------

